# Mercedes AMG electric boat



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Yabert said:


> That is an awesome electric boat!!!!!
> 
> http://www.emercedesbenz.com/autos/...coupe-electric-drive-inspires-cigarette-boat/


Kool boat  Thanks for the linky.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

I love those 2 gearboxes with 6 motor each, they remind me of the Spruce Goose 28 cyl engines...somehow


----------

